

Shout – Instagram meets Yik Yak for location specific sharing - veermishra0803
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/23/shout-offers-a-new-take-on-location-based-social-networking-by-ditching-anonymity/

======
misbah143
I think It could become more like hyperlocal twitter. What are you thoughts
man?

~~~
nodejsisbest
My thoughts are that Twitter is already a niche, and this feels like even more
of one.

~~~
misbah143
I'd love to know more views around your thought process.

------
asmith13115
This app looks awesome! Lately, I've been seeing so many posts on FB about
hanging out and doing stuff locally, but I just ignore them because they're
nowhere near me. If people used Shout, they could get more responses because
their audience is more focused and not wide open like on Twitter or FB.

~~~
rubiquity
This comment looks suspicious.

